# Were you charged legal fees for arrears cases by KBC, ptsb or EBS?



## Brendan Burgess (20 Dec 2020)

KBC Ireland to refund up to €12.9m of legal costs in arrears cases
					

PTSB and EBS have also refunded legal costs after Central Bank intervention in late 2019




					www.irishtimes.com
				




If so, you should get a refund. 

Some fairly substantial refunds as well. 

KBC average: €2,875

ptsb: €2,400

EBS: €400


----------



## Muddle2018 (20 Jan 2021)

I was charged legal fees and when I queried it when getting my redress I was told it was already dealt with and that I had fallen into arrears prior to my tracker being removed which actually was not the case although it was a month or two after. I send in a letter asking them to review my case and told I was due no further compensation but they charged at the time over 4k to my account. It was KBC.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 Jan 2021)

What redress did you get for the tracker? 

As part of the tracker review, the fees should have been refunded to you as part of the redress.

So they would be correct in not giving them to you twice.

but if you set out your redress calculations clearly , we can review them for you.

Brendan


----------



## Muddle2018 (20 Apr 2021)

Sorry to only come back to you now but it actually went out of my head for other reasons but out of the blue two weeks ago I got a letter from KBC telling me that they had charged legal fees to my account and that they are looking for my bank details in order to pay it all back to me. They obviously cant put it off the mortgage as I got ex off the mortgage and deeds so we closed one account and I basically got a whole new mortgage by myself so they are hopefully soon going to transfer me the money they owe which turns out to be just over 5k.


----------



## Muddle2018 (10 May 2021)

Anyone issues with getting legal fees back? I have been on the phone to about 5 different people and despite getting a letter, asking for the payment authorisation form to be completed, a call back to confirm the bank details I have not been able to get any satisfaction off them and now absolutely nobody in KBC seems to have any idea what I am on about.  Absolute madness.


----------



## Thirsty (15 May 2021)

Muddle2018 said:


> on the phone to about 5 different people


I say this again and again, don't bother with phone calls. Write; ideally to a named person, keep copies. Give them 30 days to reply or you'll escalate.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (15 May 2021)

Hi Thirsty

It does not matter how often you say it. 

The right thing to do is to call and then follow up with a letter.

Brendan


----------



## Thirsty (16 May 2021)

@Brendan - why do you say a phone call is the "right thing" to do?

This isn't a social call; you're not enquiring after some one's health or wishing them happy birthday.

Why waste time on a phone call? In cases like this, what does it achieve?


----------



## Muddle2018 (17 May 2021)

I phoned a few times, I sent two emails and a letter. I finally got a call back on Friday evening and got it sorted but my god the hoops you have to go through with them just to get to talk to someone who has a clue. Awful shower to deal with - unless you owe them money of course and they call you every chance they get.


----------

